# That Sinking Feeling



## AtleanWordsmith (Nov 11, 2015)

One of the most cathartic feelings I've ever enjoyed is the time spent sinking to the bottom of the deep end of a pool.  One of my father's friends had diving weights that were heavy enough to cancel out my natural boyancy.  If I was feeling lost or forgotten, or if I just wanted to lose myself and forget for awhile, the bottom of the pool was as good a place to go as any. Maybe the most important part of it was that there was something symbolic in letting go of the weight and coming up for air.

 I don't have access to a pool or diving weights anymore, so I hoped playing with colors might help me out a bit.  I was wrong, but that's life.

Ignore me, I'm just feeling mopey.  Enjoy the artwork, which is also mopey well outside of my areas of experience and my comfort zone.







EDIT:  I should have used a greener backdrop.  Wasn't quite sure where this was going to end up, but now the blue just looks really out of place.  Blub.


----------



## Evocraft RPG (Nov 27, 2015)

> One of the most cathartic feelings I've ever enjoyed is the time spent sinking to the bottom of the deep end of a pool.



This is the most enticing thing I've read all day. Sounds like a line out of a Haruki Murakami novel.


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 27, 2015)

Nice. If you need help sinking, I know some guys who could make you some concrete shoes.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 17, 2016)

What you described as "relaxing" would FRRRREEEEEEAK MEEEE OUT... completely send me over the F%#$*&* deep end... ^%**$%^#%%&^.... OKK.. I'm okkk..anyway... I like your art work....


----------



## escorial (Jan 23, 2016)

cool


----------

